# My trip to Hawaii



## leatherman (Oct 23, 2012)

Thought I'd share a couple pics of my cigar adventures on my recent trip to Oahu.

Enjoyed an A. Fuente Hemingway on the first night.


----------



## leatherman (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: My trip to Hawaii (a bit pic heavy)*

This was my little haul at the local shop, and no unfortunately its not a full box of LP's, they had empties for cheap so it made for a nice temporary humi on the trip.


----------



## leatherman (Oct 23, 2012)

Some other random shots, took a pile but it would be incredibly repetitive if I posted them all haha


----------



## leatherman (Oct 23, 2012)

The wife and I at the Byodo-in Temple.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Great pics. Looks like a great vacation. I'm surprised you could sneak in a smoke the way the laws are in Hawaii 

Is that the Ihilani?


----------



## leatherman (Oct 23, 2012)

We never had a problem at all. Yeah thats the ihilani but we were staying at the beach villas.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice pics Evan! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

nice pics.. I thought you were the guy from Fast and Loud for a second there.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Everythings better when you are living aloha! I swear my sticks taste better in the islands for some reason. The pictures are great! Glad it was an enjoyable trip. It usually takes me at least a week till I am really in the Island "Vibe" and then its just about time to go home.


----------



## jorben1990 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not a care in the world, thats badass bro.


----------



## JonMorton (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks soooo relaxing man! 

Your wife's a lot hotter than you..


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

I want your beard! Great pics of your stogies, im jealous.


----------



## webber (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet looking trip!


----------

